# Apple Logo Stil



## BUG SPAWNY (20. Februar 2006)

Hallöchen.

Ich möchte mir gerne die Art der Logogestaltung von Apple aneignen um mal selber stilistisch ähnliche Logos für ein Theme entwickeln zu können. Das Apfel-Logo selbst hat es mir dabei ziemlich angetan. Wie bekomme ich das so schön hin - Glanz / Lichtspiegelung usw.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild an. Vielleicht hat ja eine/r Lust und Zeit mir das wunderbar zu erklären. Ich habe mich schon eine ganze Weile durch Google gelesen und bin zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen. Meine Fähigkeiten in Sachen Photoshop würde ich zwischen Anfänger und Fortgeschritten lokalisieren...also durchschnittlich =)

Freue mich auf eure Antworten, sofern sie mir helfen 

Gruß

Der Bug.


----------



## metty (20. Februar 2006)

Was hier wohl eine Rolle spielt sind die Fülloptionen einer Ebene.
Sprich Schlagschatten, Verlauf, Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief... etc.
Einfach mal ein wenig rumprobieren!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## holzoepfael (20. Februar 2006)

Such sonst auch mal nach Glasbutton / Glashkugel, da wird dir weitergeholfen zum Thema Lichtspiegelung etc.....


----------



## BUG SPAWNY (20. Februar 2006)

Hmm...das mit dem Glasbutton ist keine schlechte Idee. Keine Ahnung, warum ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin ^^. Ich versuchs dann mal


----------



## Azrael Crusader (21. Februar 2006)

Oder du guckst dir das hier mal an...(oben links auf Tutorials klicken) Das ist zwar nur die Schrift, aber die ist genau wie der Apfel gemacht...

Viel Spass

Azrael


----------



## BUG SPAWNY (21. Februar 2006)

Danke, ich glaube das hilft mir sehr. Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

